# Add Ons



## TIMO (Nov 18, 2008)

I Wnted To Know Wht Else Can Be Done To MY G27 Glock This Is My First One I Have Ever Owned And I Must Say I Never Leave Home With Out It I Have Put The 3.5 Triger Onit Ext Slide Release Also I Have A Hi Cap Mag 14 Rounds And The Ext Mag Release Wht Else To Any Of You Recomend Me Do ...


----------



## Blackmagic14 (Nov 7, 2008)

Hey I get to be the first...


Buy magazines and ammo and PRACTICE PRACTICE PRACTICE!! ok somebody close this thread


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

TIMO said:


> Wht Else To Any Of You Recomend Me Do ...


I think that you should use punctuation, use complete sentences and stop posting in all caps.


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

Don't fix what isn't broken.



bruce333 said:


> I think that you should use punctuation, use complete sentences and stop posting in all caps.


^:smt023^

-Jeff-


----------



## Growler67 (Sep 8, 2008)

Well there is this mod......










Or the EVER popular................


----------



## Ram Rod (Jan 16, 2008)

Polish the barrel?








Install a smooth G17 trigger?


----------

